# D&D Renders



## Fenes (Aug 12, 2008)

Here are a few render pictures from our campaign chronicle. The campaign is set in the Forgotten Realms, but with a much stronger Sword&Sorcery touch to it, and less magic:




An assassination attempt on a PC




An assassination by a PC




A Robbery getting interrupted




A barbarian attacks a Thayan Knight




Climbing




Entering a Dungeon




Fighting a Fire Elemental




Two PCs get a corpse thrown at them by an escaping Vampire




First trip into the Minarett of Screams in the City of Brass (from Necromancer Games), encountering two Silaaats.




Second trip, encountering two Silaaats and their boss, a Devil.




Two down, one to go...




Recruiting guards (aka henchmen)




Resting




Sneaking




Visions of the Past


----------



## Fenes (Aug 12, 2008)

Some more renders:




Ambushing Yakfolk




A PC disguised as an assassin




Another assassination attempt on a PC




"No, really, he's a friend, quite charming..."




PCs disguised as drow attacking a Beholder




An ogre in the Underdark




Charge!




A duel in a temple




Following the rogue




Flying Carpets are handy in the City of Brass




This why you don't charge into a gas trap




Genie out of a bottle




Can you do that?




PCs are easier to carry if shrunk




Invisibility




Kidnapped




Meeting the leader of the Thieves Guild




A meeting in the Plane of Shadows




That's your cousin, just polymorphed?




Rescuing a victim of a kidnapping




Romance




Bodyguards can be useful when shopping too




Snakes in a dungeon




Talking




Undead




Undermountain




Yuan-Ti Jailer got too close to the bars


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 12, 2008)

Fenes said:


> Yuan-Ti Jailer got too close to the bars




Looks more like a cross between a raptor and a human. Just sayin'.


----------



## Fenes (Aug 12, 2008)

It's a python head and neck on a human body.


----------



## Fenes (Aug 14, 2008)

Two new ones:




Blackguard on her Nightmare charges a PC 




A pack of lycanthropes attacks


----------



## greywulf (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice work. It's good to meet a fellow role-playing render addict 

My blog is chock full of rendering goodness (link to Render category, though there's images all over the place), mainly rendered in DAZ Studio or Poser 6. 

What do you use?


----------



## Fenes (Aug 15, 2008)

Daz Studio, no postwork.

(render link seems broken.)


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Aug 15, 2008)

Hm, with some postwork, some of those could be really nice 
though I do appreciate the amount of work/hassle involved in doing any of them!
jeesh, it's major PIA doing such work.


I render in Vue6 Infinite (lately), so you can get far better control of the lighting especially, than Poser or DAZ studio can.
Try Vue, Carrara or bryce, all of which cn import Poser folk but render much better, you may like the results 


Soft shadows and volumetric light are very important in many D&D type scenes: candle or fire light, etc 

[sblock="Mind FLayer Captain, by me"]
clothing  and backgorund prop is from DAZ, illithid head by me





[/sblock]


----------



## Fenes (Aug 15, 2008)

Alas, postwork is not an option. I make illustrations for my two weekly campaigns with Daz Studio, and it would take too much time to do postwork on the renders.

What I like at Daz Studio is that the morph window shows me a much closer image to the rendered picture than poser does. It also can handle up to 8 figures with decent speed, so I usually manage a render picture in 1 to 1.5 hours from opening the program to saving the rendered picture.

I am not sure how much time Carrara takes.


----------



## Fenes (Aug 15, 2008)

How did you make the ilithid head?


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Aug 18, 2008)

I used Zbrush 3 

hate _hate _HATE the interface of ZBRUSh though, I may have ot buy Mudbox instead, sigh :/


----------



## Fenes (Aug 18, 2008)

Ah, I'll have to look into that program. So far, I am "constructing" objects by taking existing objects and chaning their dimensions and color in Daz Studio, but that's a bit too limited.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Aug 18, 2008)

Try Mudbox, it's easier, thougb it and Zbrush are for organic objects, not vehciles., buildings etc.

I use Rhino3D for making Spelljammer ships etc, a cheaper alternative is Hexagon or Moment of Inspiration.

This is trial version of Vue 6 Infinite: http://www.e-onsoftware.com/try/vue_6_ple/
(not sure if trial verison lets you patch it, but vue 6 needs a recent build/patch for it to work right..I warn of this because old versions were very unstable, lol)
Awesome program, vastly better than DAZ studio for renders 
Just export DAZ Studio item as .obj model, import into Vue.
Vue can import Poser scenes directly.

ALso try Carrara and Bryce if wish, I think Bryce can now import directly DAZ studio scenes?


----------



## JoeyD473 (Aug 21, 2008)

Fenes said:


> Genie out of a bottle




I love the use of the Stargate in this one


----------



## Fenes (Aug 22, 2008)

It's a very versatile prop, and free from Yanelis. I use it for portals, gates, dimension doors, scrying screens (with another render as skin), even for holographic virtual screens in SF renders (again with another picture instead of the "water" skin).


----------



## Fenes (Aug 31, 2008)

Those renders here are illustrations for the very start of my current campaign, back in 2E:




You all meet in a tavern...




Open the door!




Why did you open the door! Watch out, Cone of Cold!




Death... cures even curses.




Sword of the Dales: Found!




Sword of the Dales: Lost!




Fighting Kidnappers Part 1: Half the party discovers their lair




Fighting Kidnappers Part 2: The other half of the party tries to rescue the first half.




Fighting Kidnappers Part 3: Only one enemy left between us and freedom... watch where you throw that fieeeeeeah! (Natural 1s when firing into melee are bad things...)




Fighting Pirates with Fire




Meeting more pirates




Oh, we found a genie!




I thought Genies created treasure, and did not steal it from the next mage with demons at his call!




Is it a good idea to pay them to leave us be, and tell them we've got a price on our head, and that we're staying in the town nearby?




Why do those attackers look so familiar? 




I know the way, trust me!




It's a trap!




Hello... do you know where we are?




Run, bandits, run!




I didn't know wolves came in that size




Saving a princess from a Coup




Watch out, enemy mage!




Where are we now?




Come on, before they catch us!




Just jump in, it'll work!




Watching the harbor




Riding a Dragon




Halfing Rogue attack


----------



## Fenes (Aug 31, 2008)

Two more renders I did today:




The first 3E Campaign arc's finale: Attack on the invaders




And the invaders counterattack with vampires


----------



## Fenes (Aug 31, 2008)

And two more done today, the last for this campaign arc (which was finished in 2001)




A vision




Planar Travel


----------



## Fenes (Sep 1, 2008)

On an island floating in the air


----------



## Fenes (Sep 7, 2008)

With my weekly campaign now up to date with illustrations (took me over 9 months, over 500 pictures in total!), I started on doing illustrations for the campaign chronicle of my monthly campaign. Here is one of the first:




Watching a fighter walk by in an inn.


----------



## Fenes (Sep 7, 2008)

More from this campaign:




A drunken watchman attacks




Fighting in a cellar




The man behind the fight revealed


----------



## Fenes (Sep 9, 2008)

More renders. The Carrion Crawler, for lack of a model, is not shown, only its paralyzing appendages.




Drunken dancing on the table




Finding a clue




Carrion Crawler attacks


----------



## Fenes (Sep 10, 2008)

Adventurers having a meal




Fighting a monster in the sewers


----------



## Fenes (Sep 22, 2008)

More pictures from past events:






Spying in disguise






Obscuring mist covers a retreat






Threats from an NPC






A recption by a noble family






Lay on Hands






Breaking and Entering...






...and Assassination






Which room did she come out of?






Ambush!


And some more pictures from the last session:






On the Roof in the City of Brass






Interrupting a ritual...






... can have far-reaching consequences ("I am an efreeti? NOOO!")...






... opens up doppelgangers the ability to have your friends attack you ("It's me, HE is the fiend!")...






... and may not have an easy cure.


----------



## Fenes (Oct 4, 2008)

Some more pictures, detailing why the party quit the employment of a certain noble family:






A thief gets surprised






Meeting nobles for a mission






"No, I have no idea how the woman in the alley next to me died..."






No one mentioned drow when we were hired!






A bloody message - Head in a box


----------



## Fenes (Oct 5, 2008)

Vengeful spirit blames a PC






Jailed for something they didn't do - this time






Fleeing the country on a ship


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 23, 2009)

This is rather cool.

Do you have any more?


----------



## Fenes (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll have to find time to upload a few more.


----------

